# Noob here, just bought new camper!



## kdog (Nov 8, 2008)

Well I took the plunge my new girlfriend of 8 months has got me into the camper thing. I was a tent and sleepin' bag guy (and still am) but I went to an RV show a week or so ago in Atlantic City and we fell in love with a Kodiak 195. Last nite we went to the dealership and well, I now own my first camper. My tow vehicle is a 2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo with 54K on it. Next Saturday (Nov. 15th) I go pick it up and do the "class" while they install a top-notch hitch kit on the Jeep that has sway control, and leveling control. I can't wait to get my grubby little paws on it. I'll definetly be looking for advice! Catch ya'll later!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

You found the perfect place for advice!

I am still trying to find a trailer I want to buy, and everyone hear has been GREAT!!!

Best of luck with your new toy!


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Congrats on the new rig, you will have to upload some pics for us when you get her home. Lot of knowledgeable folks here, let us know if you have any questions!


----------

